# Jason Becker: Not Dead Yet



## Webmaestro (Dec 1, 2012)

Has anyone seen this yet? I've been tracking it since they first started showing it at film festivals and stuff--hoping it would eventually come to a theater near me, but no luck.

Jason's one of my early guitar heroes, so I've been going a little nuts wanting to see this.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, me too!


----------



## phrygian12 (Dec 2, 2012)

Amazon.com: Jason Becker: Not Dead Yet: Jason Becker, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Jesse Vile: Movies & TV

Soon....very soon...

Yeah I've been waiting ever since they started showing it in theaters.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to be completely honest, don't care if I lose a man card; I have a feeling I may cry at some point during this movie.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

Gittin dat fa sho...


----------



## ilyti (Dec 4, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I'm going to be completely honest, don't care if I lose a man card; I have a feeling I may cry at some point during this movie.


Me too, bra.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2012)

Bay Area guys - we should go to the Dec 12 SF or Dec 13 San Jose show. I'm a decent distance away, but Jason and his family are supposed to be at those shows for a Q&A. I would LOVE to be there. Not sure if I can swing it with work, and it's over an hour away from where I live, but this is one of those once in a lifetime moments.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

Jason is the main reason I started playing. There have been days where I've listened to Altitudes on loop for hours  I'll be picking up the DVD for sure, might even make it to one of the NYC screenings if I can figure out the logistics.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Bay Area guys - we should go to the Dec 12 SF or Dec 13 San Jose show. I'm a decent distance away, but Jason and his family are supposed to be at those shows for a Q&A. I would LOVE to be there. Not sure if I can swing it with work, and it's over an hour away from where I live, but this is one of those once in a lifetime moments.



Wow, that sounds amazing. I'm in AZ, but if I could swing it I'd get a plane ticket and hotel and fly out to go to that. Can't unfortunately. The timing's just bad with work and all 



troyguitar said:


> Jason is the main reason I started playing. There have been days where I've listened to Altitudes on loop for hours  I'll be picking up the DVD for sure, might even make it to one of the NYC screenings if I can figure out the logistics.



Similar. I was already playing guitar a bit, but Jason was the main reason I got *SERIOUS* about guitar, and he made me realize I may want to do music as a career. That's when I started practicing my ass off.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2012)

Altitudes...


----------



## phrygian12 (Dec 16, 2012)

So uh I went to pre-order a second ago and it said someone may have already gotten it for me.

I'm not sure if maybe a friend of mine actually got it for me or maybe the link I had posted some how made it a gift to me or something?

So if anyone here actually pre-ordered it from the link I gave, please check and make sure you're not actually sending it to me. I'd imagine it would tell you if you're buying it for someone else, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 16, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I'm going to be completely honest, don't care if I lose a man card; I have a feeling I may cry at some point during this movie.



I started tearing up at the trailer. He is such a musical inspiration. I don't think I would be able to live without the use of most of my body. That just proves how damn resilient and awe-inspiring this dude is. If souls exist, he has an incredible one.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 22, 2012)

Look what just arrived! Amazon got it to me in... like... 1 day.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2012)

Watched it Thursday. SO good.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 23, 2012)

Going to watch it tomorrow, I'll try not to weep.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2012)

^Impossible. I cried twice. And I was laughing/smiling through most of it.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 23, 2012)

It's a fantastic documentary --I've watched it three times already. It kind of made me feel like a shithead because my guitar teacher is always getting on to me to practice my sight-reading, and here a musical genius sits, trapped in a body that he can't move, who would give anything to pick up a guitar and play.

It's a great story, a great motivator, and it allows you to appreciate exactly what lengths a person is willing to go through to achieve their dreams. Some people say they love music, but this is a glimpse into the life of somebody who _really _loves music.

It's incredibly sad, though. Part of me wishes those bullshit mystical healers were true, so Jason would get a second chance in life. No matter what I'm doing at any part of my day, Jason will always still be strapped into that chair --unable to speak, and unable to play. There's something so incredibly wrong with that, in my opinion...


----------



## Sevenstringer (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome Documentary - Well done and worth the wait


----------



## Aztec (Dec 26, 2012)

Watched it, managed not to cry, got the feeling I suck at everything about music, got motivated. The mind really is the most powerful tool.


----------



## Edika (Dec 26, 2012)

Teared up just by watching the trailer. Now I am grabbing my guitar and start playing!


----------



## phrygian12 (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally got some time to watch it, I cried or rather had tears running a few times. 

I laughed for a good minute or two when he made his dad say out loud " I crave penis." It's great that he has his sense of humor, watching this documentary made me want to practice more.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 3, 2013)

phrygian12 said:


> Finally got some time to watch it, I cried or rather had tears running a few times.
> 
> I laughed for a good minute or two when he made his dad say out loud " I crave penis." It's great that he has his sense of humor, watching this documentary made me want to practice more.



Yes! My gf and I laughed for about 5 minutes straight when he made his dad say that. We watched it on New Year's eve.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll be honest, I didn't know who he was please don't flame me!!

Went and read his wikipedia article. Man.....that's about the worst thing that I can imagine to happen to someone who loves to play guitar.
Thinking I'm going to have to pick this up now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 4, 2013)

This film really hit me. I recently quit my band because of my arthritis. It hurts to play for more than 20 minutes or so. This made me realize that it aint shit compared to what he went through. I dont have an excuse to stop playing. I feel like a failure for letting something so relatively small stop me. 

Fuck man.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

Got it for xmas and watched it this week. It is very well done, in fact much better and more professional than I was expecting. I had watched a LOT of the available stuff on youtube and never seen most of the content. I highly recommend it.

The full Marty Friedman interview is both hilarious and annoying though, he rambles for like 45 minutes saying the same stuff over and over and over and over


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 4, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Got it for xmas and watched it this week. It is very well done, in fact much better and more professional than I was expecting. I had watched a LOT of the available stuff on youtube and never seen most of the content. I highly recommend it.
> 
> The full Marty Friedman interview is both hilarious and annoying though, he rambles for like 45 minutes saying the same stuff over and over and over and over




45 minutes! He was doing that within the first 5 minutes I'd heard the same thing over and over! Haha!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 5, 2013)

Currently recording as it's being showed on Virgin Media.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 7, 2013)

I watched this back when it first came out and I just watched it again with my wife. My wife hates shred but I think she has a new appreciation for it now. If only I could get her to listen to Ron Jarzombek now.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jan 7, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> I watched this back when it first came out and I just watched it again with my wife. My wife hates shred but I think she has a new appreciation for it now. If only I could get her to listen to Ron Jarzombek now.



Slightly off topic

Being a huge fan of Ron's work and a guitarist...I still find it really hard to make it through an entire album in one sitting. He is so inspiring but probably the most overwhelming guitarist in my catalog. I can see where your wife is coming from hahaha. There is an interview somewhere with Ron and he starts talking about working with Sean Malone and how they didn't get along because Sean's playing is so busy. LMAO Classic!


----------

